# How Much Duty Guitar US To Canada



## Guncho

Say I went to the states for the day and bought a Yamaha acoustic and brought it back with me. 

I know I would have to pay tax but how much duty would I pay if any?

PS Why is this info so hard to find online?


----------



## jbealsmusic

Depends on several factors. Primarily where the guitar was made and whether or not the border guys choose to ding you on it. We've had long threads on this a few times in the past.

Here's a handy calculator:
New Import Duty & Taxes Calculation | DutyCalculator

If you show them the receipt as you cross back and make a point of paying, you might only get hit with the taxes.


----------



## Guncho

Looks like 6%.


----------



## bluebayou

I don't want to tempt fate here but just a few weeks ago I purchased a guitar from Reverb from a seller in Ohio. I asked him to purchase a hard case then pack everything up and use USPS. It got here in six days and I was not charged duty or taxes. The seller was honest on the customs declaration as to contents and value. 

Neither have I ever paid any taxes on guitar strings and guitar parts that I order from the USA. Maybe I'm just lucky.


----------



## Robert1950

Guncho said:


> Looks like 6%.


That's usually the standard for non NAFTA manufactured products. I'm not up to date on any recent free trade agreements.


----------



## Steadfastly

Bring the bill from the US company you bought it from and you will likely just pay the HST. I have done this several times with different guitars from various other countries and never even got asked where it was from.


----------



## knight_yyz

Off the 100's of things I have bought online and had shipped to me, I have never in my life paid duty for anything. GST plus the fee, or brokerage fees from UPS or Fedex, but not once have I seen a number in the duty column.


----------



## Steadfastly

knight_yyz said:


> Off the 100's of things I have bought online and had shipped to me, I have never in my life paid duty for anything. GST plus the fee, or brokerage fees from UPS or Fedex, but not once have I seen a number in the duty column.


We have seen this question pop up so many times. It is because most people are not used to buying items from the USA and having them shipped to Canada or even going to pick them up at a border point. Many assume the extra charges are for duty, when they are, as you say, brokerage, additional shipping, HST, etc.


----------



## knight_yyz

If it is shipped by USPS you have to pay the tax on it if it is dinged by Customs. So value of the item plus tax and an 8 dollar fee. Duty is extremely rare. 

If you get something shipped by Fedex/Purolator/UPS ground etc, you will have to pay the taxes on the total amount of the item including the shipping charge. So if the item is worth 100 USD and it cost 100 USD to ship it, you would have to pay the tax on 200 USD converted to CDN. Then there is the fee they charge you for paying the tax for you. Then there are other arbitrary fees that only couriers charge. then add all that up and add GST/HST to the total. I've had an 80 USD item cost me an additional 80 CDN at my door through UPS. 

Actually, I did pay duty on an item once. But I got the money back because Canada Customs did not open the package and made an assumption. I ordered a box of Cuban cigars from Switzerland once, they marked it as a humidor. Canada post assumed they were cigars so the duty and taxes were completely insane. I sent the piece of paper you get when you pay the tax and on the backside you can dispute the charge. So I did. I told them it was a humidor, so why was I being charged duty on a wooden box. They had no proof either way so I did get my money back. They also messed up because the item was priced as Swiss francs, and when they did the conversion to Canadian they didn't use Swiss francs, they used the American dollar which also inflated the price of the item after exchange. total screw up.


----------



## Guncho

Steadfastly said:


> We have seen this question pop up so many times. It is because most people are not used to buying items from the USA and having them shipped to Canada or even going to pick them up at a border point. Many assume the extra charges are for duty, when they are, as you say, brokerage, additional shipping, HST, etc.


Officially if the item you are buying is not made in the US, Mexico or Canada you are supposed to be charged duty so you can't assume that's not going to happen when calculating the total cost.

Right?

I'm talking order Yamaha guitar from the states and have it delivered to Mississauga for an additional $5 fee via Home - Cross Border Pickups.


----------



## BSTheTech

Bought about 15 guitars from the states. Only ever paid tax.


----------



## Steadfastly

Guncho said:


> Officially if the item you are buying is not made in the US, Mexico or Canada you are supposed to be charged duty so you can't assume that's not going to happen when calculating the total cost.
> 
> Right?
> 
> I'm talking order Yamaha guitar from the states and have it delivered to Mississauga for an additional $5 fee via Home - Cross Border Pickups.


That is right. However, if you buy it from the states you will not be charged duty as they just don't ask.


----------



## guitarman2

I just recently bought 2 guitars from the US. No duty on either.


----------

